# [req] apk's id like to see inverted



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

Vvmail
People (htc?) 
Calender (htc?) 
Gtalk 1.3 with video wifi/data optional
Gvoice

Feel free to add to the list, im sure some of our awesome inverters could pull some of these off!

* htc? = not sure if there is a different apk for android and sense, i only have one option to choose from on my sense rom, so whichever one comes with gingeritis 3d

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## B-boy™ (Jun 26, 2011)

At some point those have all been inverted... theBowers is the one to most credit for these but others have done it also.. I did the first GB Gtalk with corinacakes and helped Alastrionia invert the 1.3 version.. Mbk has an inverted calendar.. theBowers has inverted GoogleVoice and I have Kameleon Inverted GV... the vvmail and people are htc I believe so not sure on those... below are links to the inversions.. sorry admin but I am linkin df stuff...

GTalk 1.3 - http://www.droidforums.net/forum/te...58349-gtalk-v1-3-voice-video-gingerbread.html

GoogleVoice 1. http://www.droidforums.net/forum/te...google-voice-1x4-widgets-new-6-15-2011-a.html - Thread
2. http://bit.ly/GoogleVoiceAndSearch Kameleon Black GoogleVoice and GoogleSearch - Combined in the zip.. install via recovery or rom manager.. no need to unistall old one first tho, like my previous version - this is a direct download link to my Kameleon one

I'm talking to Mbk now so I'll try and get you the Calendar apk soon... on these, you might wanna extract the apks and push them to system/app.. but feel free to try the update.zip if ya wanna.. and check your pm also... got a treat for ya..


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks man!

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## B-boy™ (Jun 26, 2011)

noooooooooo problem... lol


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

Had to push the apk's, your kamelean voice and search worked, but talk wont show up in app drawer, even though its in system/apps any ideas?


----------



## B-boy™ (Jun 26, 2011)

Try the method we used for the market.... uninstall any sign of talk.Apk and then reboot... then push the new one to system and set permissions and reboot.... if that doesn't work, I'll see what I can do... it might be the rom you're on...

Sent from my DROID using Tapatalk


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

B-boy&#153; said:


> Try the method we used for the market.... uninstall any sign of talk.Apk and then reboot... then push the new one to system and set permissions and reboot.... if that doesn't work, I'll see what I can do... it might be the rom you're on...
> 
> Sent from my DROID using Tapatalk


Ok. The calender didnt work either


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

Had to flash a nandroid to get my old calender to work again, and still couldn't get talk to work.


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

And the gvoice updated itself and wasnt inverted anymore. Had to reinstall. Anyway to prevent this from happening again?


----------

